# 4th Deer drawing



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

As I read it the 4th wont be ready till the 23rd, is that right? And is it going to be apply and get or will a drawing be held?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I think those are first come first served over the counter on the 23rd


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

If in ND,it will be first come first serve,but not over the counter unless you go to the Game and Fish in Bismark................
I usually apply for another B tag,so I can give to the needy or Homeless Shelters.


----------



## b_grover (Jun 2, 2006)

Fossilman and anyone who knows,

I have always wondered how a person could donate venison to a shelter or other place of need. I process my own deer and always end up with more meat than I can eat in a year, with a next to nothing butcher bill. I've dropped off hides for the last several years, but was wondering if there is a protocol to donating meat, or just contacting an individual?
Any answers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone have the link that lists how many tags are available after all the drawings have been completed?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

ND,its usually in your local paper or call Bismark and find out.....
I usually find a needy family arpound here and give my meat to them..........
If anything,call the soup kitchens the churches sponser or Salvation Army,they can help u out on the meat too.......


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Powder said:


> Does anyone have the link that lists how many tags are available after all the drawings have been completed?


http://gf.nd.gov/news/current.html#deerlicenses


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks.


----------

